# Urgent help, cricket attack!



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Aghhh noooo!

So I go to check on my Tiger Legs and there's a cricket on one of the guy's faces, I was sure I'd removed all of the remaining crickets and I'd left some apple out incase I'd missed one. He has a piece of skin missing on his nose, no blood but it looks really sore.

I feel so bad what do I do?????? I can't stop blaming myself 

Do I try and find a vets asap or can I treat it myself?

Please help!


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

I always wonder why the frogs just...don't eat them as their walking up to them.:lol2:

"oh hi cricket...hmm your totally within striking distance, in fact your basically walking up to my mouth. Shall I eat you...move away...or let you EAT MY FACE. I'm liking option C tbh.":lol2:

You could give it a wash but as long as it isn't bleeding it's probably ok. I'd just keep an eye on it and make sure it doesn't look like it's getting swollen or anything.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

The silly thing was asleep, they don't wake up for anything.

My baby peacocks eat the same size crickets and they're half the size, they destroy anything within a 3 inch radius.

I'll keep an eye on it, there's def no blood but I'd imagine it must be sore.


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

any pics this might not be a cricket bit could be nose rub


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Dendroman said:


> any pics this might not be a cricket bit could be nose rub


There was a cricket on the exact spot when I opened the door though?


----------



## pepsirat (Feb 5, 2009)

It can be hard to catch them all. I got bit by a black cricket once didnt brack the skin but was a shock lol. Hope hes ok.


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

try get some pics up like i said it could be nose rub


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

It's blurry as I took a quick phone pic


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I hate crickets.


----------



## AndyJY (Jul 30, 2009)

if ye never had crickets ye wouldnt have frogs, sounds strange for a black cricket to bite from what ive read brown uns seem to eat anything black uns more selective try puting cricket food permanintly in an area far away from where the frog generaly sleeps. shit happens cannae blame yerself u could never recreate a perfect natural enviroment within any containment, then on the other hand in the wild it might not have been a cricket it could have been a bird of prey :S.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Just a quick update if anyone is interested.

The nose is certainly no worse, no blood and no signs of swelling or infection. Lets hope it clears up soon.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

use small locusts they only eat green leaves and never bother my frogs. The cuts my red eye had all over him healed without any problems so im sure it will be fine


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

andaroo said:


> use small locusts they only eat green leaves and never bother my frogs. The cuts my red eye had all over him healed without any problems so im sure it will be fine


Yeah I will do in future, I just have lots and lots of crickets.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Glad the frogs doing ok!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Cheers!

It's the first real issue I've had with any of my pets, can be a bit unnerving.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

quite a nasty wound there - spray him softly and directly onto his nose - but only for about 2 days. you can leave it how it is, as its recovering. But i just thought it may get infected but if its clearing up i would just leave it and keep away from the crickets !


also to who ever said that the browns are worse than blacks - blacks in my own opinion are much worse than browns for attacks, which is why for my phibs i always buy browns


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

True about the blacks, they have a bad tendancy to chew on everything, and have a rather nasty bite...and they grow to be huge quickly so if one or two are accidentaly left in the tank it can be disasterous, especially for smaller frogs.


----------



## AndyJY (Jul 30, 2009)

rob-stl-07 said:


> quite a nasty wound there - spray him softly and directly onto his nose - but only for about 2 days. you can leave it how it is, as its recovering. But i just thought it may get infected but if its clearing up i would just leave it and keep away from the crickets !
> 
> 
> also to who ever said that the browns are worse than blacks - blacks in my own opinion are much worse than browns for attacks, which is why for my phibs i always buy browns


rob-stl-07;510540 av got a name n it easier to remember than urs nob a got it wrong a read more about the brown silent ones eatin each other and also about an escape of browns which seeminly destroyed a fridge, on the other hand blacks are slower easier to catch make a noise so are easier to locate, blacks are harder to digest i also read blacks are more selective of food.....they both have benefits and flaws so realy it up to the owner which suits them hoppers would be the ideal option but to expensive for some folk i mix blacks and hoppers if my frog gets bitten ive tried my hardest to prevent it as ive sayed before the frog would be in more danger in the wild.


----------



## alibaba22 (Nov 10, 2009)

*sore nosed froggy !!!!!*

Hiya, I'm a Qualified Aromatherapist and I know that if you get yourself some Aloe Vera Gel it will reduce inflamation,Speed up Healing and its also antiseptic.Aloe is pure and good to apply to irritation of any reptile,Animal or human for many purposes. It is grown in the deserts, you could buy a plant for home break a leaf and use the inner gel and vwallar fresh Aloe gel as and when you need it.

If you pm me your address I will send you some samples to try!! Hope this helps you :lol2: Sharon
psss I swear by it use for my Beardies,my cat,Dog,Family and Friends and Neighbours. Try it lol !!!!!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Really? I'm a bit tentative to try that, I have a plant at home.

I checked on him this morning and it's defintiely not infected or any worse, no sign of improvement though.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

rob-stl-07;5101540
also to who ever said that the browns are worse than blacks - blacks in my own opinion are much worse than browns for attacks said:


> I agree browns are faster and jump more but blacks are allot more vicious and have a higher tendancy to bite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

I think the aloe vera they were referring to comes straight from a plant you have in your house. You just have to snap a bit of the fleshy leave and squeeze it. Pure aloe comes out. I use it for my kids cuts and scrapes, nappy rash, sunburns, all sorts. It is good.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

knighty said:


> Thats a serious bite, and could be a mix of nose rub to mate. I would be inclined to reduce the humidity and keep it dry as mould, fungus and bacteria thrive in damp conditions.
> .


Yeah good idea.

I'm not sure about the nose rub, it was fine when I checked him a few hours before and the other guy is completely healthy.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 12, 2009)

hi yeah crickets are horrible. the key is to have some fruit or something for the crickets to eat in the tank. also at night take the crickets out. if the sore spot on you frog is still looking sore and/or bothering him and/or your worried it might be best to seek a vet out. I dont mean to scare you but i was recently the new owner of a tiny baby chameleon. one morning i check on him only to find he was covered in huge indentated wounds mainly along his back. watching i notice one of the crickets actually feeding from a wound. It was clear it was a cricket attack. I rushed my cham to the reptile vet but he was barely alive and died that night.

Obv this is worse that yours so dont be worried im just saying they do attack..and apparently it is to do with hunger. if its any help the black crickets are the worst. Maybe...if possible bathe the wound in an salt/water combo...this is the advice the vet gave me for my mouse's recent injury...to prevent infection.

Hope this helps. Good luck!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Cheers!

Yeah black crickets are def off the menu and fruit is always left in. Little buggers.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

AndyJY said:


> rob-stl-07;510540 av got a name n it easier to remember than urs nob a got it wrong a read more about the brown silent ones eatin each other and also about an escape of browns which seeminly destroyed a fridge, on the other hand blacks are slower easier to catch make a noise so are easier to locate, blacks are harder to digest i also read blacks are more selective of food.....they both have benefits and flaws so realy it up to the owner which suits them hoppers would be the ideal option but to expensive for some folk i mix blacks and hoppers if my frog gets bitten ive tried my hardest to prevent it as ive sayed before the frog would be in more danger in the wild.


excuse me? what I said was not offensive at all. You are wrong; blacks ARE more dangerous then browns, one reason being that they also have a harder exoskeleton. and calling me nob? very funny, you mixed up the first letter of my name and re-arranged it to make a swear - are you 10?!

im sorry for not addressing you as your REAL NAME, Andyjy, but i was skimming the thread and when i came to write my post i wasnt expecting you to actually take offense to that - it was only offensive if you are that ignorant to think it is offensive.


----------



## AndyJY (Jul 30, 2009)

am no ignorant but usualy even if skimmin a post if am gona refer to someone elses i generaly go back reread it and check there name refering to someone as whoever i do find quite offensive manners are easy, as you will see i have now agreed about the crickets i was just unlucky what i read when doin some research also i never stated browns were worse than blacks i said from what ive read browns will eat anything and blacks more selective i never changed the first letter of yer name a called ye a knob and dropped a letter just coincidence it worked the otherway, 

anyway back to the subject try makin sure feeders are well gutloaded before they go in the viv as u remove them from viv anyway chances are they will only be in 48 hours max if ye miss them first night any u take out make sure they feed and dont put them back in the night after yev removed em.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Can we have new pictures of this???

If it is a cricket bite and it hasn't gotten worse I'd always suggest leaving it alone as far as possible, in my experience things like Flamizine or F10 barrier cream just make the situation worse by keeping the area moist and open. Anything that you might apply to it potentially abraids repairing tissues and does more damage than good. 

I'd keep his conditions the same as normal, optimal, struggling to deal with a dry enclosure is an extra stress that he doesn't need. So long as your enclosure is clean he ought to be able to heal by himself.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> Can we have new pictures of this???
> 
> If it is a cricket bite and it hasn't gotten worse I'd always suggest leaving it alone as far as possible, in my experience things like Flamizine or F10 barrier cream just make the situation worse by keeping the area moist and open. Anything that you might apply to it potentially abraids repairing tissues and does more damage than good.
> 
> I'd keep his conditions the same as normal, optimal, struggling to deal with a dry enclosure is an extra stress that he doesn't need. So long as your enclosure is clean he ought to be able to heal by himself.


I'll get some new pics when I'm home from work, though it looks exactly like it did in the first pic.

I've actually left everything the same in the viv only looking in while he's asleep to check on the wound. It looks like quite a large portion of skin that's missing but it's very clean, no blood, swelling or signs of infection and this is a few days on.

Obviously these guys are new so the last thing I want to do is stress them out, I'd have taken him to the vet if necessary but I can't see the stress being very helpful, I'd imagine it would just excarcebate things.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

To be fair, the original pic was as much use as a chocolate fireguard 

I'm definitely interested in seeing some pictures that are in focus  Otherwise there is no way anyone can tell you anything about how to help it. What I did think after seeing the first pic is that it looks nothing like a cricket bite.

Lotte***


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> To be fair, the original pic was as much use as a chocolate fireguard
> 
> I'm definitely interested in seeing some pictures that are in focus  Otherwise there is no way anyone can tell you anything about how to help it. What I did think after seeing the first pic is that it looks nothing like a cricket bite.
> 
> Lotte***


Ha I took a quick phone snap.

Will try and get some decent ones.

How would the nose rub occur? From the glass?


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

i have to agree with Saedcantas on this try get some more pics how he doing by the way 

Matt


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Dendroman said:


> i have to agree with Saedcantas on this try get some more pics how he doing by the way
> 
> Matt


Yeah def will do.

No change with the scar, obvs it's hard to tell how he's feeling but no change in behaviour.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

AndyJY said:


> am no ignorant but usualy even if skimmin a post if am gona refer to someone elses i generaly go back reread it and check there name refering to someone as whoever i do find quite offensive manners are easy, as you will see i have now agreed about the crickets i was just unlucky what i read when doin some research also i never stated browns were worse than blacks i said from what ive read browns will eat anything and blacks more selective i never changed the first letter of yer name a called ye a knob and dropped a letter just coincidence it worked the otherway,
> 
> anyway back to the subject try makin sure feeders are well gutloaded before they go in the viv as u remove them from viv anyway chances are they will only be in 48 hours max if ye miss them first night any u take out make sure they feed and dont put them back in the night after yev removed em.


 
ok but just to say - YOU DID call me a nob on purpose as N is nowhere near R on a keyboard.


----------



## AndyJY (Jul 30, 2009)

u need learn read man a never denied it slow down : victory:


----------



## deadmeat30 (Mar 29, 2008)

AndyJY said:


> u need learn read man a never denied it slow down : victory:


let me translate. as he has no punctuation. 



> You need to learn to read man, I never denied it. Slow down!


----------



## AndyJY (Jul 30, 2009)

:lol2: a dinae need slow down though a understand shit ye know when to add punctuation in in yer head, same wi spellin mistakes tbh but a gave up on that n slowed a little to correct mosta them for peace of mind am no doin the same wi me punctuation :lol2:


----------



## deadmeat30 (Mar 29, 2008)

AndyJY said:


> :lol2: a dinae need slow down though a understand shit ye know when to add punctuation in in yer head, same wi spellin mistakes tbh but a gave up on that n slowed a little to correct mosta them for peace of mind am no doin the same wi me punctuation :lol2:


Im not even gonna bother.

Anyway, hope the little fella is ok .


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

AndyJY said:


> am no ignorant but usualy even if skimmin a post if am gona refer to someone elses i generaly go back reread it and check there name refering to someone as whoever i do find quite offensive manners are easy, as you will see i have now agreed about the crickets i was just unlucky what i read when doin some research also i never stated browns were worse than blacks i said from what ive read browns will eat anything and blacks more selective *i never changed the first letter of yer name a called ye a knob and dropped a letter just coincidence it worked the otherway, *
> 
> anyway back to the subject try makin sure feeders are well gutloaded before they go in the viv as u remove them from viv anyway chances are they will only be in 48 hours max if ye miss them first night any u take out make sure they feed and dont put them back in the night after yev removed em.


you sir, are an idiot.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I caught him climbing along the mesh roof earlier, so those who suggested nose rub it looks like you were probably correct.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

You've probably mentioned, is he in an exo terra?

For all amphibs, we replace the roof meshing with soft plastic flyscreen mesh


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Nose rubbing is quite common in Phyllomedusines especially WC individuals and once you eliminate the abbrassive areas of the terrarium wounds tend to heal quickly. Replaceing the mesh lid with a piece of drilled perspex or as Lottie said soft plastic mesh should help.
Also providing plenty of leafy bushy plants and vines of varying thickness will help to make the frogs feel more secure and the more enrichment they have the less likely they are to rub.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> You've probably mentioned, is he in an exo terra?
> 
> For all amphibs, we replace the roof meshing with soft plastic flyscreen mesh


Yep. I'll get it sorted asap. I have some spare so can get started tomorrow.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

pollywog said:


> Nose rubbing is quite common in Phyllomedusines especially WC individuals and once you eliminate the abbrassive areas of the terrarium wounds tend to heal quickly. Replaceing the mesh lid with a piece of drilled perspex or as Lottie said soft plastic mesh should help.
> Also providing plenty of leafy bushy plants and vines of varying thickness will help to make the frogs feel more secure and the more enrichment they have the less likely they are to rub.


Cheers, it's a full planted tank with plenty of vines and stuff. I was a bit surprised to catch him clambering all over the roof.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Glad we seem to have gotten to the bottom of it in the end!

Hope he gets sorted soon


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Cheers, thanks again for your help.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Where can you get the soft plastic fly screen mesh from?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

fatlad69 said:


> Where can you get the soft plastic fly screen mesh from?


 
Try a garden centre. I stole mine from my Aunt.


----------

